

Password Sync Feature Added to Google Chrome - norova
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_chrome_gets_password_sync_feature.php

======
sullof
I don't think that there is a one-size-fits-all product. I am a cofounder of
Passpack, an online password manager for workgroups. So for me I've found my
optimal solution (I built it!), but that doesn't mean it is optimal for every
use case. Sometimes I also use the browser's password manager, for example for
some non critical sites. Firefox's built-in password manager has good security
measures. However since I prefer to browse with Chrome, and Chrome does not
have a master password protection, that leads me to rely entirely on Passpack.
So as a first step, I think Chrome should add a master password to protect the
stored passwords. There's little point in adding sharing features if basic in-
browser protection is still missing.

~~~
Kylekramer
There is an optional feature to encrypt with a master passphrase.

Ref: [http://lifehacker.com/#!5662970/add-an-extra-layer-of-
securi...](http://lifehacker.com/#!5662970/add-an-extra-layer-of-security-to-
chrome-syncing-with-a-passphrase)

~~~
sullof
Maybe. But it seems to only be connected to sync. Do you know if there is a
way to simply protect your stored passwords without start sync?

~~~
sullof
@kpozin, obviously I was replying to kylekramer :)

------
Adaptive
I'd like to find out if this uses google's two factor auth (if you opt to use
your account passphrase).

A second issue: encrypted arbitrary note data

I use lastpass right now along with yubikey for two-factor auth. Pretty nice.

------
us
1Password is my weapon of choice. Leaving a universal login on your browser
isn't always a good idea.

~~~
sullof
I agree. In fact, I specified that using the browser is good in some cases
with the caveat that there is at least a master password protection. But a
good password manager is always a better idea. Of course everyone chooses the
one that best fits his needs, but the important thing is that you use one.
1password is a great product for consumer and individuals.

~~~
patrickaljord
Doesn't work on Linux though.

